# Mvp Or Vamo V5



## Sir Vape (9/7/14)

I need some assistance from some of the more experienced guys 

Upgrading

MVP OR VAMO V5?

I'm leaning towards mvp. Ive looked at the Hana as well but I think its a bit adavance for me. What is teh best tank to use on the the mvp or vamo v5 and is there a big difference in the vape coming from a spinner and kangertech mini???

Please help


----------



## Riaz (9/7/14)

what makes you say that the hana is a bit too advanced for u?

its basically a mvp on steriods 

id say get the hana

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## BansheeZA (9/7/14)

i would also love a hana but it cant go low enough for my way of vaping

sent from my Telegraph Machine using Tapatalk stop


----------



## Sir Vape (9/7/14)

I would imagine and im not experienced with all the different mods is the the Hana is more for coild building and I'm not really keen to go that route. I prefer keeping it simple and using set coils. What would be the difference between MVP set coils and the Hana??


----------



## Riaz (9/7/14)

The Inhaler said:


> I would imagine and im not experienced with all the different mods is the the Hana is more for coild building and I'm not really keen to go that route. I prefer keeping it simple and using set coils. What would be the difference between MVP set coils and the Hana??


 
actually no difference in the sense that they both electronic mods, the hana is just sexier and updated, and if you do ever get into coil building you will have ample hardware to support it.

end of the day, you want to purchase a mod that can possibly see you through your vaping journey, and the hana will definitely do that

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Andre (9/7/14)

The vape will be very much like on a Vision Spinner.

If you intend to go the RBA (rebuildables) route in future, go for the Vamo which gives you more maximum power - 15 W vs 11W on the MVP.

If not, the MVP is a very good option with 2600 mAh of battery life and an internal charger. The Vamo takes 18650 batteries (you do get some quite long lasting ones nowadays - some even longer lasting than the 2600 of the MVP), but you need a separate charger. It can also be adjusted for smaller batteries. Advantage of removable battery is of course that you can carry spares, which you cannot do for the MVP.

Form factor: Box mod vs tube mod. My personal preference is the box format. For me it is more comfortable in hand, more stable on the table and easier to carry in my pockets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (9/7/14)

BansheeZA said:


> i would also love a hana but it cant go low enough for my way of vaping
> 
> sent from my Telegraph Machine using Tapatalk stop


That is true, with its minimum volt output of 4.0V. If you use higher resistance coils that problem can be circumvented (see table below). But, even then, if you are not going to use all that available power, why go to the extra expense I would ask.


----------



## BansheeZA (9/7/14)

exactly i use 1.2 to 1.6 coils in the kayfun at 8 to 9 watts to stop horrific juice consumption. with the hana horrific juice consumption will happin

sent from my Telegraph Machine using Tapatalk stop


----------



## Yash (9/7/14)

You might want to look at the SVD as well.

I had a Vamo which broke down, got the SVD instead and it's brilliant. IMHO build quality wise it's better than the Vamo.


----------



## Sir Vape (11/7/14)

Got the MVP. So stoked

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (12/7/14)

whoop whoop!!!!  congrats on the MVP, how much are you loving it so far?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (12/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> whoop whoop!!!!  congrats on the MVP, how much are you loving it so far?


 

Flipping awesome. The difference from what I was using before is 600% better.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh (12/7/14)

The Inhaler said:


> Flipping awesome. The difference from what I was using before is 600% better.


 
Congrats on your MVP. Enjoy


----------

